# Where Sells Bath salts???



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

My girlfriend has been looking for bath/Sea salts here in Dubai and really struggles to find it in the shops, the biggest we have found is 500gram boxes and only in Spinneys, we have looked in the Souqs in Deira too but no luck

She wants to be able to buy big bags of it 2-3 KG at least, as she uses a lot as its a good skin treatment apparently..


anybody know of a place that sells Sea Salts like this, in Dubai or Abu Dhabi??



.


----------

